
Structured Logging vs. Structuring Logs - gdcohen
https://www.zebrium.com/blog/structured-logging-vs-structuring-logs
======
gdcohen
Sorry if this is pointing out the obvious, but the title is not a typo! We
discuss an approach of using machine learning to automatically post-structure
logs, rather than having to manually pre-structure them.

